# RIP Sport



## TinysMom (May 14, 2008)

Some of you may remember when I posted about Sport back in the infirmary...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35474&forum_id=16

She passed away while I was on vacation (May 6th)...







I suspect that had I been here - perhaps she would have made it - as I really felt that she was doing good and I was not worried about her. However, she took a sudden turn for the worse...



RIP my beautiful girl...


----------



## m.e. (May 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Peg :hug::bunnyangel:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 14, 2008)

:rip:Sport. I'm so sorry for your loss Peg.


----------



## Leader of the Pack (May 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful baby.....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2008)

Oh Peg, I'm so very sorry! She was such a pretty girl.


----------



## polly (May 14, 2008)

SO sorry Peg 

Binky free Sport :rainbow:


----------



## kirst3buns (May 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :rainbow:RIP Sport.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 14, 2008)

ray:for you, Peg. :angelandbunny::rainbow:Binky-free, Sport.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 14, 2008)

:rainbow: I am so sorry Peg, she was a beautiful girl.

Dave


----------



## JimD (May 14, 2008)

i'm so sorry 



ray::rainbow:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Sport - Peg; such a beauty.. My thoughts are with you...ray:


----------



## Pipp (May 14, 2008)

Sport was my ideal forum bunny, she was sopretty. If I picked bunnies instead of bunnies picking me, I would have picked Sport.  

So very sorry, Peg

:rip: Sport

sas


----------



## trailsend (May 14, 2008)

Awww I'm so sorry Peg. Sport was gorgeous. RIP Sport... :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (May 15, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Sport was my ideal forum bunny, she was sopretty. If I picked bunnies instead of bunnies picking me, I would have picked Sport.
> 
> So very sorry, Peg
> 
> ...



Sas,

That means a lot to me - you see - Sport had one blue eye - and one brown eye. She was really unique....

I haven't really felt like I could do much for her rainbow bridge thread - I am still in shock - partly because I wasn't here.

I will say though - that my needle-phobic daughter tried very hard to save her life...when she knew her dad wasn't gonna be home for over 2 hours and she knew Sport was lethargic - she did exactly what she knew we would do in those cases...she did a sub-q shot. She prepared it herself and gave it all by herself.

So kudos to Robin....she overcame her fear to try and save such a precious bunny.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 15, 2008)

:bigtears:Sorry peg..she was a really pretty little girl!

Maureen


----------



## undergunfire (May 15, 2008)

Rest well, Sport urplepansy:. You were a precious girl and I am so glad that I got to meet you in this life.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2008)

How sad for you and your family. She was a uniquely beautiful bunny and I'm sorry you lost her. Binky free, beautiful Sport.


----------



## MsBinky (May 15, 2008)

Not Sport Darn, that sucks. I'm so sorry Peg. Big hugs to your daughter for trying so hard. :rose:

RIP sweet girl:rainbow:


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 15, 2008)

:rainbow::bunnyangel:Binkie Free, beatuiful girl.

I am so sorry the hear about your baby, Sport... she sure was a cutie. Hugs for you and your family.ray:ink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (May 17, 2008)

Not many know this but about a year ago Peg offered to let me have Sport, at the time I said yes but things happened and I had to say no. Since than I have asked after her as often as I could. I always had this feeling that she was a part of my herd even though she belonged to Peg. Her loss is pretty devastating, she was a special girl. 

RIP Sport. We Will Miss You.

I wish I could say more Peg but like you I just can't.


----------

